# exam books



## malana (Aug 3, 2012)

does it make that much of a difference if you use 2011 coding books instead of 2012 books when taking your exam?(2012)


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes it's a big difference!  I would encourage to purchase 2012 books or ask your local chapter if they know where you can borrow some.  But me personally I wouldn't want to depend on borrowing.  But if you go with the 2011 books the proctors will let you know that you'll be at a disadvantage with new/revised codes and guidelines changes.  But good luck either way you go!


----------



## jabug226@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

*A little*

I just took my test 2 weeks ago passed with my 2011 books.  There were a few questions that I didn't have the update for but I didn't have enough time to answer all the questions anyway.


----------



## malana (Aug 5, 2012)

thank you


----------



## malana (Aug 5, 2012)

thank you, now i'm thinking what if i used the 2011 books and it just so happen the questions i couldn't answer are the ones that failed me.
thank you


----------

